# Online Sale - Free Coconut Oil



## Trxflyer (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, I got this broadcast email from Soap Making Resources . com for a sale they are having, thought some of you might find it useful.


_Valentine's Sale:  Because we LOVE you...
Free Gallon Coconut Oil Event! 

Hi Everyone!  Steve here with Soap Making Resource.  I am excited to announce to you all the start of our Free Gallon Coconut Oil Event for this Valentine's Holiday!  This special promotion will be running from February 14th, 2013 through February 18th, 2013.  All orders with a product total of $100.00 or more will include a free gallon of our top quality 100% pure 76 degree melt point coconut oil.  Be sure to click here to read about all the details!

During this free gallon coconut oil event, we are still offering our standard free delivery on orders of $200.00 or more and an additional 5% off on orders of $500.00 or more.  Plus each order will include a free soap making supplies grab bag with lots of great ingredient goodies!  Remember, the additional 5% off on orders of $500.00 or more will be debited by one of our staff members automatically after you place your order, so you won't see this additional discount during checkout.  We process the discount in this way, for your benefit so that we can apply the additional 5% off on top of any other coupon codes that you may have used!  

Keep in mind that no coupon code is needed for this promotion.  Our amazing warehouse staff knows to add a free gallon of coconut oil (76 degrees) automatically to your order if it has a product total of $100.00 or more.  

As always we have a huge supply of coconut oil (76 degrees) and are excited to let you all try some!  This is one of our most popular ingredient products and we are confident that you will simply love it!  You can check out this product on soap-making-resource.com by clicking here. 

I'd also like to let you know that Soap Making Resource's manufacturing team is now packing all solid oils, like coconut oil (76 degrees), back in buckets.  This makes it possible to scoop out your needed quantity of oil for your batch without having to melt the oil down to dispense it.  Very easy!  We pack all of our solid oils in buckets for your convenience whenever possible, but during the extremely hot summer months, we occasionally have to pack our solid oils in sealable jugs to prevent leaking and damage during transit.

If possible, please share this Soap Making Resource sales event information with your soap making friends, family and communities.  We truly appreciate your generous referrals.  Don't forget to "like" our sales event announcement on Facebook and feel free to leave your comments.  Click here to check out our Facebook page.  Thank you so much!

Of course, if you have any questions or prefer to place your order over the phone, feel free to call our offices at 717-397-4104.  We are always happy to help you!

Finally... we released a new soap recipe picture tutorial several days ago demonstrating our Winter Walnut Milk Soap Recipe.  Unfortunately, our system had some trouble sending it out to all of our subscribers successfully, so if you missed the tutorial from the other day, you can click here to view it now.  It's a very fun, advanced artisan soap recipe tutorial with more than 40 instructional soap pictures.  I hope you enjoy it! 

Thank you again for all your support.  We appreciate it very much!

Sincerely,
Steve Paul Czapla
http://www.soap-making-resource.com 
_


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 14, 2013)

Darn, I just ordered nearly $80 worth of supplies just 2 days ago. I wish i had known this special was going to happen! oh well :?


----------



## siobhan1011 (Feb 14, 2013)

I got that email too :cry:


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Darn, I just ordered nearly $80 worth of supplies just 2 days ago. I wish i had known this special was going to happen! oh well :?



Yup, same here :-/


----------



## paillo (Feb 14, 2013)

His shipping rates are really reasonable too. I just got a 7lb bucket of palm oil from them, in a nice sturdy little bucket that will actually fit in my microwave -- no more sticking a 50lb drum in the bathtub to liquify and stir, yay!!! And not to sound like an advertisement for Steve, but he always includes a nice grab bag of free goodies. This time I got generous sample amounts of nettle leaf powder, eucalyptus leaves and tussah silk. And the calendula petals I got are the brightest, freshest ones I've found anywhere. Yay!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 14, 2013)

Agreed, I got some free silk with my order too which Im excited to try but have no idea how lol! I'll have to research it.


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 14, 2013)

Place the silk in your water before stirring in your lye. It will dissolve. 
I purchase 100% un-dyed raw silk at JoAnn's and cut it into small squares then pull it apart into a pile of threads. It behaves exactly the same way as the silk you purchase from soap supply web sites. It won't dissolve unless you pull it apart into threads though.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey I want some tussah silk! Ive been looking for some that is already cleaned. If anyone has some I would be happy to buy a small bit or also will take links!


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 14, 2013)

BCN sells raw chopped tussah silk fibers in 4oz and 8oz amounts. The 4oz was around $16 plus shipping. I just got my 4oz today. Yes, it really IS this much for 4oz LOL Its even wider from front to back than it is side to side.


----------

